# هههه عكنن علي مراتك



## ezzzak (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*هههه عكنن علي مراتك*



عكنن على مراتك وأدعيلى

الصبح وانت رايح على شغلك وهى نايمة تعمد اسقاط اى شيئ او خبط الباب بصوت عالى علشان تصحيها هى كمان 00 اشمعنى انت ؟ ولو حاولت ترجع تنام تانى قالها مادام صحيتى حضري الفطار بقى

اذا كنت بتتفرج على التلفزيون وهى عايزة تغير القناة 00 قالها معلش الحلقة دى مهمة جدا واحد صحبى شافها على القناة الفضائية وقالى ان الحلقة دى هى المسلسل كلة 00 ولو كنت بتتفرج على ماتش كورة هيبقى الموضوع اسهل 00 كل ما حد من اللاعبين من اى فريق يمسك الكورة قالها معلش ثوانى بقى انا حاسس ان الكورة دى جون حتى لو كان حارس المرمى ماسك الكورة والماتش واقف لان فى واحد مصاب
( ملاحظة : اغلب النساء ذو ثقافة كروية ضعيفة )

اصح يوم الجمعة بهمة ونشاط وجهز الافطار لزوجتك بس متنساش انك تستخدم 15 طبق واكبر كمية من الملاعق والشوك و 5 حلل من اللى عندكم فى المطبخ و 10 كوبيات لاعداد طبق بيض وسندوتش جبنة
طبعا يراعى ترك اثار سمنة على الارض مع ترك التلاجة مفتوحة وقشر البيض فى الحوض

فى عيد ميلادها زينلها تورتة عيد ميلادها بخمسين شمعة ولو سألتك لية خمسين رغم ان عندها 15 سنة بس ؟ اتحجج بضعف الاضاءة فى البيت وانت بتبص على النجفة اللى عندكم اللى فيها 30 لمبة مع ابتسامة صفراء خفيفة


لو عملة ريجيم اجرى على السوبر ماركت ومحلات الحلويات واملى التلاجة شكولاتة وحلويات وجاتوهات 00 يرعى التجول وانت مستمتع بأكل الجاتوة امامها



متنساش رأيك فى طبيخها لو عاملة لحمة قالها حلو اوووى الفراخ دى 00ولو طبخة بامية 00 جميلة اوى الملوخية دى حطة عليها اية ؟؟ ولو عملة كيكة قالها انا بحب اشرب شاى مع البسكويت الحلو دة !!



لو طلبت منك تنشر الهدوم قالها حاضر مع ابتسامة حانية وبعد ما تخلص نشر الهدوم
ادخل عليها وقولها انا نازل اجيب الهدوم اللى وقعت منى فى الشارع ولو سألتك هو اية اللى وقع ؟ اذكر لها كل هدومها اللى كانت مغسولة مع فردة شراب من بتوعك علشان متبقاش مقصودة منك !



لو الزوجة قررت مسح الارضيات فى البيت حاول انك تروح وتيجى على المناطق 
المبلولة متحجج بأنك محتاج تتصل ضرورى بواحد صحبك ومرة عطشان ومرة تانية بتجيب الجرنال ومفيش مانع انك تقول انك حاسس ان التليفون هيرن كمان شوية



لو كانت مشغولة فى نظافة البيت او مع الاولاد وطلبت منك تغسل كوبتين الشاى بتوع الصبح الموجودين فى الحوض ارجعلها كمان دقيقة من دخولك المطبخ وانت ماسك كوبية من الاتنين وهى مكسورة واسألها فى براءة ارمى دى فين ؟؟



وانت قاعد تتفرج على التلفزيون وهى طالع عينها فى تنظيف البيت وبعد ما تخلص وتيجى يدوبكك تقعد تستريح جنبك بصلها وقالها حبيبتى معلش ممكن كوبية مية علشان ضهرى بيوجعنى !!


دى طبعاً بعض الأفكار الكفزونيه ،،، بس طبعا يا جماعة دة هزار محدش يبقى غلس اووووووووووى زيى كدة برضة الستات طيبين




منقووووووووول


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*ههههههههههههه

فكرة يا ايزاك بس ها استني لما تتبطقها انتي لو عيشت والمدام مش سيحت دمك وهدرته 

هاابقي اجربها*


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

هههههه انا ح تزوج مشان اعكنن عليها ههههه


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2005)

الصبح وانت رايح على شغلك وهى نايمة تعمد اسقاط اى شيئ او خبط الباب بصوت عالى علشان تصحيها هى كمان 00 اشمعنى انت ؟ ولو حاولت ترجع تنام تانى قالها مادام صحيتى حضري الفطار بقى

لو انا انا يعنى صحيت غصبن عنى بيبقى يوم مش فايت من الاخر ليلت مش فايته وربنا يعلم اليوم ده هيعدى ازاىاذا كنت بتتفرج على التلفزيون وهى عايزة تغير القناة 00 قالها معلش الحلقة دى مهمة جدا واحد صحبى شافها على القناة الفضائية وقالى ان الحلقة دى هى المسلسل كلة 00 ولو كنت بتتفرج على ماتش كورة هيبقى الموضوع اسهل 00 كل ما حد من اللاعبين من اى فريق يمسك الكورة قالها معلش ثوانى بقى انا حاسس ان الكورة دى جون حتى لو كان حارس المرمى ماسك الكورة والماتش واقف لان فى واحد مصاب
( ملاحظة : اغلب النساء ذو ثقافة كروية ضعيفة )

هتقولك حاجه بسيطه جدا جدا يتجيب تلفزيون تانى يتجيب تلفزيون بشاشتبن وشوف بقا التكلفه 

اصح يوم الجمعة بهمة ونشاط وجهز الافطار لزوجتك بس متنساش انك تستخدم 15 طبق واكبر كمية من الملاعق والشوك و 5 حلل من اللى عندكم فى المطبخ و 10 كوبيات لاعداد طبق بيض وسندوتش جبنة
طبعا يراعى ترك اثار سمنة على الارض مع ترك التلاجة مفتوحة وقشر البيض فى الحوض


هتقولك كام كلمه سهوكه كده ومياعه بنات تخليك تساعدها لو مرضيتش خلاص انتا اللى زحمه الدنيا انتا تنضفها انا مش ملزمه
فى عيد ميلادها زينلها تورتة عيد ميلادها بخمسين شمعة ولو سألتك لية خمسين رغم ان عندها 15 سنة بس ؟ اتحجج بضعف الاضاءة فى البيت وانت بتبص على النجفة اللى عندكم اللى فيها 30 لمبة مع ابتسامة صفراء خفيفة

هتقولك معلش يا جوزى بقا اعزمنى بره لانى مش بنجرج كتير وتدبس بقا فى عزومه من اللى هومالو الزوجة قررت مسح الارضيات فى البيت حاول انك تروح وتيجى على المناطق 
المبلولة متحجج بأنك محتاج تتصل ضرورى بواحد صحبك ومرة عطشان ومرة تانية بتجيب الجرنال ومفيش مانع انك تقول انك حاسس ان التليفون هيرن كمان شوية

حاجه بسيطه يتقعد مكانك متتحركش ياما انتا اللى هتمسح انا مش ملزمه امسح وراك 

لو كانت مشغولة فى نظافة البيت او مع الاولاد وطلبت منك تغسل كوبتين الشاى بتوع الصبح الموجودين فى الحوض ارجعلها كمان دقيقة من دخولك المطبخ وانت ماسك كوبية من الاتنين وهى مكسورة واسألها فى براءة ارمى دى فين ؟؟

هتقولك فداك يا حبيبى بس عاوزه 50 جنيه اجيب دسته بدل اللى كسرتهم:big


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2005)

كيدهن عظيم يبنى


----------



## ezzzak (16 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> كيدهن عظيم يبنى





شوفتو يا شباب متسنشوش لما اتجوز ومتتجوزوش عشان تعكننو عليهم 

مصيرنا كدا علي طول هما يعكننو علينا حيتنا 

لا للزوج 

وجاري تعديل الخطه يا ميرنا عشان نقولها لاي حد وقع في الفخ واتجوز:tounge


----------



## ezzzak (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*الخطه المضاده*



			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> لو انا انا يعنى صحيت غصبن عنى بيبقى يوم مش فايت من الاخر ليلت مش فايته وربنا يعلم اليوم ده هيعدى ازاى
> 
> 
> هيقولك كلمتين سهوكه بتوع رجاله وانا اسف يا حبيبتي مكنتش اقصد اصحيكي
> ...



هيقولك نعم ياروح ماما 50 جنيه عشان دسته كوبايات انتي هاتجيبيهم كريستال 

يعني انا اتعب واشقي ويطلع عيني وانت تصرفي المرتب علي كبايات منلقيش تمن الميه الي يطحط فيها 

انتي مهمله انتي مبذره ومش بعيد يبعتك بعثه لمده شهر علي بيت اهلك :tounge 



اي خدمه يا رجاله الحرب مازالت مستمره وان شاء الله النصر لنا irate 

متخفوش طالما ايزاك قلب الاسد معاكم :MAD


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*ايزاك انا يشرفني اننا اكون معاك في حزب واحد 

تحياتي يا بني ردود طحنتها خالص 

ادامك الله زخرا لنا وعشت للامة العربية

يا حرام يا ميرنا شكلك بقي وحش 

لهاية دلوقتي ايزاك اللي فايز 2/0 

تحياتي *


----------



## ezzzak (17 ديسمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *ايزاك انا يشرفني اننا اكون معاك في حزب واحد
> 
> تحياتي يا بني ردود طحنتها خالص
> 
> ...



اي خدمه يا مينا  عشان تعرف اننا رجاله جامدين 

يا ريت كل الرجاله زي ايزاك كانت الحريم ماتت كلها :big 

ايزاك قاهر النساء


----------



## Coptic Man (17 ديسمبر 2005)

*بلاش تندلق اوي كده علشان ميرنا ايدها تقيلة هههههههههه

بدل ما تاخد لقب ايزاك قاهر النساء

تاخد لقب المرحوم ايزاك علي ايد حرمة  هههههههه*


----------



## ezzzak (17 ديسمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *بلاش تندلق اوي كده علشان ميرنا ايدها تقيلة هههههههههه
> 
> بدل ما تاخد لقب ايزاك قاهر النساء
> 
> تاخد لقب المرحوم ايزاك علي ايد حرمة  هههههههه*




ايه يا مينا خلاص بقينا متجوزين انا وميرنا 

طيب وحريمي في المنتديات التنيه يعملو فيا ايه دا لو عرفو اني اتجوزت عليهم يقطعوني تقطيع :uhh 

وبعدين يا مينا مش في كل منتدي يبقالي مدام انا عايز اشم نفسي في منتدي بحريه من غير مدامات :big


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

لا ايزاك  مش هرضى بيك :tounge  مش بتجوز حد خالص كفايه عليك اللى فاتو 

لو انا انا يعنى صحيت غصبن عنى بيبقى يوم مش فايت من الاخر ليلت مش فايته وربنا يعلم اليوم ده هيعدى ازاى


هيقولك كلمتين سهوكه بتوع رجاله وانا اسف يا حبيبتي مكنتش اقصد اصحيكي 

هتتكسفي من الكلمتين الحلوين دول وتقومي من نفسك تحضري الفطار 


مين قال كده انا هزعق فيك واسيبك وانام
هتقولك حاجه بسيطه جدا جدا يتجيب تلفزيون تانى يتجيب تلفزيون بشاشتبن وشوف بقا التكلفه 


هيقولك من عنيا يا حبيبتي انت تؤمري لو عايزا 3 تلفزيونات من 2 بس انت عارفا الي جاي علي 

قد الي رايح ممكن تديني الدهب بتاعك ابيعه ونجيب التليفزيون والدش كمان طبعا هتفرحي بالدش 

وتديله الدهب وهو يتجوز عليكي بالدهب بتاعك  تبقى هبله اللى تعمل كدا مش ملزمه اصرف عليك 

هتقولك كام كلمه سهوكه كده ومياعه بنات تخليك تساعدها لو مرضيتش خلاص انتا اللى زحمه الدنيا انتا تنضفها انا مش ملزمه

يقولك وهون عليكي يا حبيبتي انت عارفه ان عندي حساسيه من الصابون السايل ومش بقدر احط ايدي في الميه 

السخنه واحنا دلوقتي برد ولو كنت في الصيف قلها مش بقدر احط ايدي في الميه الساقعه واحنا في الشتا 

تبعا هتصعب عليها لان بالبنات طيبين (مش كلهم)

لا طبعا مش هتصعب عليا انتا اللى عملت كده ملزم تنضف 


هتقولك معلش يا جوزى بقا اعزمنى بره لانى مش بنجرج كتير وتدبس بقا فى عزومه من اللى هوما

هيرد عليها يقلها انا دفعت كل الفلوس الي معايا في التورته والحجات بتاعت عيد ميلادك لو انتي معاكي فلوس 

ممكن نخرج وساعتها انتي الي هتتدبسي في العزومه مانتي الي عايزه تخرجي  انا اعزمك فين الرجوله 

حاجه بسيطه يتقعد مكانك متتحركش ياما انتا اللى هتمسح انا مش ملزمه امسح وراك 

هيرد عليكي ويقولك يعني عايزا تفهمني انك بتعرفي تمسحي الي بتعمليه دا اسمه عجين الفلاحه مش مسح 

هتعيطي هيصلحك ويقولك انت خرجتيني عن شعوري وبرضو هتمسحي البلاط 

مش هعيط هرد عليك وعاجبك ولا لاء لو مش عاجبك هات شغاله
؟؟

هتقولك فداك يا حبيبى بس عاوزه 50 جنيه اجيب دسته بدل اللى كسرتهم


هيقولك نعم ياروح ماما 50 جنيه عشان دسته كوبايات انتي هاتجيبيهم كريستال 

يعني انا اتعب واشقي ويطلع عيني وانت تصرفي المرتب علي كبايات منلقيش تمن الميه الي يطحط فيها 

انتي مهمله انتي مبذره ومش بعيد يبعتك بعثه لمده شهر علي بيت اهلك  

هقولك ميرسى كنت فين من بدرى هوه دا اللى عاوزاه


----------



## Michael (17 ديسمبر 2005)

احذروا وانتبهوا

ميرنا تؤكد مبدا

يتمسكنوا لحد ما يتمكنوا

ومقولة

الدموع فى عيون التماسيح

واخيرا انا كنت نفس الاسلوب الى ميرنا بتقول علية وفى الاخر اخدت على دماغى

وللحديث بقية...


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

فى ايه كلكو عليا ولا ايه فى ايه يا جدعان


----------



## Michael (17 ديسمبر 2005)

طبعا الواحد لازم يستغل الفرصة

قبل ما المشرف يتدخل ويفض الخناقة


----------



## antoon refaat (17 ديسمبر 2005)

موضوع مش ممكن يتقاوم يا استاذ ايزاك


----------



## Coptic Man (17 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> لا ايزاك  مش هرضى بيك :tounge  مش بتجوز حد خالص كفايه عليك اللى فاتو
> 
> لو انا انا يعنى صحيت غصبن عنى بيبقى يوم مش فايت من الاخر ليلت مش فايته وربنا يعلم اليوم ده هيعدى ازاى
> 
> ...




اي خدمة احنا رجالة شديدة برضه وصعايدة :smile01


----------



## ezzzak (17 ديسمبر 2005)

دعني اقدم لكي تقديري واحترامي يا مينا يسعدني ويشرفني 

انضمامك لحزبي الصغير المتواضع 

وانت بكلامك ده كان استماره قبولك في الحزب 

**********************

ردا علي اختي ميرنا 




> لا ايزاك مش هرضى بيك   مش بتجوز حد خالص كفايه عليك اللى فاتو



انا اعتز بك كاختي لان الاخوه تدوم  الي الابد ولاني لا افكر في الارتباط (قرار شبه نهائي )


----------



## ezzzak (17 ديسمبر 2005)

antoon refaat قال:
			
		

> موضوع مش ممكن يتقاوم يا استاذ ايزاك




اي خدمه يا حبيبي يارب الموضوع يكون عجبك


----------



## ezzzak (17 ديسمبر 2005)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> طبعا الواحد لازم يستغل الفرصة
> 
> قبل ما المشرف يتدخل ويفض الخناقة




طيب انا كنت فاكر ان فيه رد فعل منك يا عزيزي مايكل 

ايه رد فعلك قبل المشرف ميتدخل irate


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

هههههههههه
يابنى مهما عملتوا م شهتقدروا علينا
نظروة وابتسامه
كلمه وحكايه
تبقوا فى اصغر جيب عندنا
ولا اقولك خاتم فى صباعنا
واسال مجرب
:yahoo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

يا عم ايزاك 
بلاش تجيب مشاكل 
علشان الستات الايام دي مفتريه
والراجل لا حول له ولاقوه _ غلبان
يرجع من الشغل يلاقي مراته 
عمله شعرها اريال تليفزيون 
لاجايب صوت ولا جايب صورة
او رابطة منديل علي راسها 
زي ريا ولا سكينة
واذا كنت جدع قول المنظر 
مش عاجبني ولا قول اي تعليق 
تسمع موشحات الاندلس ......
وما ادراك ما موشحات الاندلس
ياعم خلينا ماشيين جنب الحيط
من خاف سلم 

علي العموم مش مصدقني جرب 
وانت تشوف......وهتقول ياريت 
سمعت كلامك.....


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

طبعا الكلام ده عجبك يا توتي
بس للاسف لابنشوف نظرة ولا ابتسامة
واذا شفناها يبقي وراها طلب 
هنعمل ايه ........ حكم القوي


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

لا بامانه
انتوا كده بتظلمونا
ده احنا غلابه
والدليل لما بتجيبوا اخركوا يعنى
وتتنرفزوا وتتعصبوا
بتلاقونا استخبينا تحت السرير
بس على مين العمايل دى
بنعرف نهديكوا بردوا:smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (11 يناير 2007)

هو انتو بتهدو خالص يا تويتى ولا الستات بتهدا دول اللى بيقول عليهم الكتاب المقدس ويجددون قوة 
وكالنسر يجدد الشباب يعنى الست مش ممكن تعدى سن ال30 ابدا لو عملت ايه وجابيت كل الاثباتت 
لكن تقول ايه ربنا على المفترية والظالمة 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

ليه بس كده يالاف
خلينا حلوين
انا اعلنت الهدنه
انتوا هتقوموا الغزاله تانى ولا ايه
عموما عيل وغلط
والمسامح كريم
علشان تعرفوا ان قلبى ابيـــــــــــض زى اللبن
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

شاطرة ياتوتي 

سلام ونعمه

اعلنت الهدنه او الاستسلام مش مهم 
انا هبعتلك باكو لبان عربون السلام 
ومعاه غصن زيتون
 والسماح من طبع الكرام


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

فريد شكلى هقلب عليك انت
وتبقى الحرب عليك من الكل
انا مع حزب الولاد القديم خلاص الهدنه
وكلنا هدينا والحمدلله
هتقومها حريقه انت انا مستعدة
ربنا يهدى


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

فيه مثل بيقل ما ينوب المخلص الا تقطيع هدومه

يا تويتي انا قابل من اي حاجة طالما في النهايه 
فيه صلح وسلام
علي كل حال انا اقترحت علي  بيرو  تكوين حزب جديد يضم الحزبين
وياريت نشوفك فيه وتكوني من اعضائه المؤسسين 
وتجيبي معاكي كل اعضاء حزبك النص الحلو بتاعنا
كمان عاوزين له اسم جديد اقترحي علينا اسم او رأيك 
الموضوع مطروح للمناقشة


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

اوووووووك
انا بعلن انضمامى للحزب المشترك
هو انا اقترحت نسميه حزب المحبه
علشان لو حد لعب بديله تانى وكان غاوى مشاكل يفتكر المحبه ويرجع يتعدل تانى
بس انا اهو بعلن الهدنه وموافقتى للانضمام
بس هخلف لو لقيت حد شن الحرب عليا تانى
والله على ما اقوله شهيد


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

ماشى اسم الحزب رجال ونساء فى محبة الى الابد ماشى يا جماعة وانا كمان بعلن الهدنة والسلام اهو يا تويتى بعد ما اقولتى على عيل وغلط بس خلينى انا صاحب النفس الطويل 
رجال ونساء فى محبة الى الابد


----------



## remoo (14 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة ممكن نعكنن عليهم يوم لكن هما ممكن كل الايام !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamer14 (5 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هى دى العكننه ولا بلاش:t33:


----------

